# Late Mallards



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I went out scouting not really expecting much. I decided to check a spot that might hold birds late. I was pretty surprized when I found about a half section just covered in mallards. There was one open spot out in a big slough that was holding the birds. They were feeding in a soybean field about a mile away. We had some issues with concealment, the blinds stuck out like a sore thumb on the frozen tundra looking landscape. After a bunch of flocks flared we ditched the blinds and covered up by wearing whites and putting some magnum decoys around us. It ended up working pretty well. Who cares about deer hunting if there are ducks still around!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That is getting it done.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Well done, thanks for sharing!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

That is a *tiny* Canada on the left... 

Great hunt. :thumb:


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice pics, good shoot


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, those little geese are fun to hunt. Should have had four more but we couldn't hold off on a flock of greenheads comming in.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

huntingdude16 said:


> That is a *tiny* Canada on the left...
> 
> Great hunt. :thumb:[/quote That would be a cackler


----------

